# Driving from Barcelona to UK?



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Is anyone driving from BCN to the UK from mid october onwards? My pet spanish water dog needs a lift, he has all the necessary paperwork and of course I'll pay his way. He's fully car trained, and very family friendly.

How did he end up in this situation? I lived in BCN for a few years until May, and up until a couple of months before I moved back to the UK I was blissfully unaware of the UK rabies regulalations. A month of so before leaving BCN I found out about the rabies blood test & certification, got it done but then had to leave him with friends for 6 months until he is allowed into the UK. Of course I could drive down and collect him, but if anyone is driving back I would happily pay towards their fuel and ferry costs if they could bring him with them. 

Thanks!


----------

